# ADSL issues

## Watarigarasu

I have realtek ethernet controller on eth0 for LAN and nVidia nforce2 ethernet on eth1 for ADSL. I'm pretty sure I've chosen all needed drivers before compiling kernel(I can see all my devices when i run "lspci"). I installed rp-pppoe. When I boot from Gentoo CD everything works fine, I just need to run adsl-setup first. When I logged into my Gentoo I can't connect to the internet. I tried almost everything(I searched forums and docs first).

Some things I've tried:

config_eth1="up"

Error happens. Nothing wont start. There is message, what there is no module with "up" support.

config_eth1="dhcp"

Nothing happens. I see only two red "!". adsl-start doesn't work(I get TIMED OUT message)

iface_eth1="dhcp"

I saw this in CD /etc/conf.d/net file, so I wanted to try this. Same thing as previous time.

config_eth1="apipa"

Everything goes fine, eth1 gets an IP adress but adsl-start doesn't work - same "TIMED OUT" message.

So, can anyone give me any advice?  :Confused: 

----------

## adaptr

Not without knowing what flavour of ADSL you have.

----------

## Watarigarasu

I have 128/64 ADSL. My ADSL modem (Nokia M5921) is connected to integrated ethernet card on Abit NF7 motherboard. In windows XP i needed just to run wizard, enter my username and password and everything worked(same goes for such linux distros like Mandrake). In Gentoo CD it is almost as simple as in windows, but in installed enviroment internet doesn't work. Surely, I could install and work with internet from the CHROOTed enviroment, but it isn't solution.

----------

## adaptr

That is not what I meant: what kind of ADSL connection do you have to the modem - PPTP, PPPoE, PPPoA, bridged, subnetted, what ?

That determines what you need to get working.

----------

## Watarigarasu

I thought what I wrote answer for this in the first post  :Confused: 

PPPoE

----------

## TiCpu

That would be:

config_eth1=( "adsl" )

adsl_user_eth1="someuser@yourisp.cn"

in /etc/conf.d/net

also be sure you have PPP in kernel and PPPoE too in the same subgroup,

you need rp-pppoe package and run adsl-setup too

then just restart net.eth1, should be ok

----------

## Watarigarasu

So, I probably know what I have forgotten now. I thought I didn't need PPP if I have PPPoE, so I've probably unchecked this item in kernel configuration... thanks, I'll go now and try  :Smile: 

Later: 2TiCpu, Nope, it isn't the case. PPPoE is in PPP subgroup, so it isn't possible to check PPPoE without enabling PPP first. 

And I tried quite many times to do things you mentioned in your post. It simply doesn't work and I get "TIMED OUT" message.

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

you should emerge rp-pppoe, restart net.ethX, do a "adsl-setup" and configure your dsl-connection, and then "adsl-start". Then it should work.

Here's my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

[/code]

----------

## Watarigarasu

Maybe it should work, but it doesn't  :Crying or Very sad: 

I've probably tried every possible entry for /etc/conf.d/net. I'm reading manuals and docs for 2 days. It simply doesn't work in the installed system and works perfectly in boot CD enviroment  :Confused:  Where such Gentoo newbie as I could possibly make the mistake? I have installed kernel drivers for my ethernet controllers, I've installed rp-pppoe, configured adsl-setup, tried different /etc/conf.d/net configurations. And nothing...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## stahlsau

what does "ifconfig" say? eth0 up broadcast ip ok? lo 127.0.0.1 up running? ppp0 up?

----------

## the_mgt

I would do the following:

1. Unplug dsl-modem and other telecommuincation hardware for 5 minutes completely, that should reset it.

sometimes this is needed....

2. try to bring the ethernet interface up with just a normal lan ip

example:

in /etc/conf.d/net: iface_eth0="10.42.0.1 broadcast 10.42.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

if this doesn't work, i'd say you need modules for the interface.

3. Be sure to have this in your kernels .config file:

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

check dmesg output for anything suspicious, while working on the three points

----------

## Watarigarasu

2stahlsau,

```
...

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST

...
```

lo - everything fine

But ifconfig doesn't ever mention word "ppp0".  :Confused: 

the_mgt,

could you explain your last sentence for me?  :Smile: 

I've tried everything else you mentioned - same result. So, what abot modules you mentioned in paragraph 2? :-/

----------

## the_mgt

do you use "make menuconfig" to configure your kernel?

if so, go to the section device driver->networking support->ethernet (10 and 100mbit)

there, you should activate the realtek module and an nvidia module.

i can't find an nvidia network module in my kernel, maybe we are getting closer to your prob...

can you post lspci output for your networking devices? and please post lsmod output when you boot with the gentoo live cd.

There is the PPP section to, activate PPP filtering, async support and the deflate support.

I don't know if they are really the ones needed, last time i set up my router was long time ago....

about the last sentence:

just type in "dmesg" and hit enter. this prints the latest messages your kernel has to tell you.

there should be something mentioned, while you fiddle around with your modules and hardware

----------

## Watarigarasu

 *the_mgt wrote:*   

> do you use "make menuconfig" to configure your kernel?

 

yes, it's my favourite way to configure.

 *Quote:*   

> if so, go to the section device driver->networking support->ethernet (10 and 100mbit)
> 
> there, you should activate the realtek module and an nvidia module.
> 
> i can't find an nvidia network module in my kernel, maybe we are getting closer to your prob...

 

it is here, but it's called not "nvidia network controller"(i've missed it too first time), rather something like "reverse engineered nvidia network controller"...

 *Quote:*   

> can you post lspci output for your networking devices? and please post lsmod output when you boot with the gentoo live cd.

 

My lspci(installed Gentoo system):

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

0000:00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

0000:01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

0000:01:06.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy MIDI/Game port (rev 04)

0000:01:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

0000:01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro]

0000:02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)
```

lsmod from LiveCD system:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

floppy                 44912  0

rtc                     8488  0

evdev                   6368  0

forcedeth              13424  0

8139too                18064  0

mii                     2352  1 8139too

parport_pc             27876  0

parport                22088  1 parport_pc

ahci                    7604  0

sata_qstor              6100  0

sata_uli                4368  0

sata_sis                4240  0

sata_sx4                9716  0

sata_nv                 5620  0

sata_via                5364  0

sata_svw                4596  0

sata_sil                5620  0

sata_promise            6900  0

libata                 27700  10 ahci,sata_qstor,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

dm_mirror              15320  0

dm_mod                 38080  1 dm_mirror

sbp2                   16920  0

ohci1394               25812  0

ieee1394               59704  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9392  0

ohci_hcd               15384  0

uhci_hcd               23936  0

usb_storage            47680  0

usbhid                 25696  0

ehci_hcd               22872  0

usbcore                75064  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

 *Quote:*   

> There is the PPP section to, activate PPP filtering, async support and the deflate support.
> 
> I don't know if they are really the ones needed, last time i set up my router was long time ago....

 

as i've understood from help texts, they aren't necessary, but I tried to install them anyway...

----------

## the_mgt

hmmm, which kernel are you using?

excuse the silly question: but did you recompile the kernel with said nvidia module, copy it to the boot directory and booted with that kernel? and did you load the module?

i thought i would be able to see from the lsmod output, what the module is, but i have no clue...

what does dmesg tell you, if you try to bring the network device up?

it should be in the last lines of dmesg output.

and, did it work to give the device a normal lan ip?

----------

## Watarigarasu

 *the_mgt wrote:*   

> hmmm, which kernel are you using?

 

2.6.12-gentoo-r6

 *Quote:*   

> excuse the silly question: but did you recompile the kernel with said nvidia module, copy it to the boot directory and booted with that kernel? and did you load the module?

 

As I know, I do not need to load the modules if I have chosen to integrate the component into kernel(pressing "y" , rather then "m" while configuring kernel components).  :Rolling Eyes:  Surely I have booted with nvidia recompiled kernel. Earlier, when my kernel hadn't nvidia ethernet support I couldn't bring the network device up.

 *Quote:*   

> what does dmesg tell you, if you try to bring the network device up?
> 
> it should be in the last lines of dmesg output. 

  I'll copy this info tomorrow. No more system reboot's for today(i work in windows now...).

 *Quote:*   

> and, did it work to give the device a normal lan ip?

 

yeah, I can give for device normal lan IP by starting it with "apipa" mode or by declaring IP I wanna use.

----------

## Watarigarasu

So, here is my dmesg output.

Here I found, what my nforce ethernet controller is on eth0 interface, but this wouldn't change anything, because I was trying everything same for 2 interfaces, while I was unsure where the right one is.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## the_mgt

hmmm, it looks, like both eth are equipped with the right modules.

and you get the timeout error on both interfaces, if you run adsl-setup?

but you can assign a local lan ip to them?

in the lsmod output from the livecd, it says:

```
mii                     2352  1 8139too
```

do you see that module, when you lsmod in your installed system?

you can ommit the  "RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support" in your kernel, it seems you have the other one.

i am running out of ideas....

----------

## Watarigarasu

 *the_mgt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and you get the timeout error on both interfaces, if you run adsl-setup?
> 
> but you can assign a local lan ip to them?

 

right. I eve tried to change cables between my ethernet adapters, however I saw no changes...  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> i am running out of ideas....

  maybe I should try another kernel. for example vanilla-sources or genkernel?  :Confused:  Or should I wait for new gentoo-souces release?...

----------

## the_mgt

You could give genkernel a try, but i never used it, so i don't know if it will fix the prob...

You could try to build your network cards into the kernel, instead of module.

And you could try another dsl-modem  :Rolling Eyes:  (if somebody can lend you one)

That is all i could think about, right now.

Can you post the last lines of dmesg, after you tried to start the adsl-script and it gives you the timeout?

(You could doublecheck all modules, which are loaded on the livecd with your installed version)

----------

## Watarigarasu

 *the_mgt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You could try to build your network cards into the kernel, instead of module.

 

I have done this already(see my previous posts). 

 *Quote:*   

> And you could try another dsl-modem  (if somebody can lend you one)

  Probably it isn't the solution, because everything works fine within LiveCD  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Can you post the last lines of dmesg, after you tried to start the adsl-script and it gives you the timeout?
> 
> 

 

```
eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

I tried everything I've done before and for both eth interfaces.  But everything I've got are those three lines. I'm wondering, why there is no info about eth0, only eth1?

----------

## the_mgt

These last lines of dmesg just state, that youre eth1 is avaible. from the link with the dmesg output i guess the following

```

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.35.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

0000:00:04.0: Invalid Mac address detected: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Please complain to your hardware vendor. Switching to a random MAC.
```

and

```

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0147b:1c02 bound to 0000:00:04.0

```

are the lines for eth0. so eth0 should be the nvidia one.

```

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:01:08.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.  <---- LOOK HERE!

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc800, 00:50:22:8b:86:a8, IRQ 10

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

```

this seems to be the realtek stuff for eth1.

Thats why i suggest to exlude the "RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support" from your kernel.

On my system, i only have one network interface and i am running both, LAN and PPP over the same interface.

my /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf looks like this:

```

ETH='eth0'

USER='MYUSERNAME'

DEMAND=no

DNSTYPE=SPECIFY

PEERDNS=no

DNS1=FIRSTDNSSERVER

DNS2=SECONDDNSSERVER

DEFAULTROUTE=yes

CONNECT_TIMEOUT=30

CONNECT_POLL=2

ACNAME=

SERVICENAME=

PING="."

CF_BASE=`basename $CONFIG`

PIDFILE="/var/run/$CF_BASE-adsl.pid"

SYNCHRONOUS=no

CLAMPMSS=1412

LCP_INTERVAL=20

LCP_FAILURE=3

PPPOE_TIMEOUT=80

FIREWALL=NONE

LINUX_PLUGIN=

PPPOE_EXTRA=""

PPPD_EXTRA=""

```

password and username go to pap-secrets and chap-secrets. but i think you already figured that out.

But i guess yours looks the same and this isn't helping you.

I am giving up for the moment, maybe tomorrow or later i'll be back here.

Good Luck!!!!!

----------

## Watarigarasu

Finally everything works. Hovewer it's shame what I don't know why it's started to work  :Smile:  I just recompiled my kernel and removed unused realtek driver, rebooted and realised what I can use internet now . I can go back to installing kde now. I have learned a lot about networks in linux while I was searching for solution, so it was not such a bad thing  :Smile:  Thanks 4 all, who tried to help me!

----------

## the_mgt

Hey, congrats!

Maybe the unneeded module was the prob...

Have fun!

----------

